# Peter Alexander ist tot



## Mandalorianer (13 Feb. 2011)

*Er wurde 84 Jahre alt 
Sänger und Entertainer Peter Alexander ist tot ​*
*
Er war einer jener ganz Großen: Peter Alexander, Entertainer, Moderator, Sänger, Schauspieler. Ein Mann, der die Showlandschaft prägte wie kaum ein anderer.​*

Jetzt hat ihn die Welt verloren: Wie die österreichische Agentur APA unter Berufung auf eine Sprecherin des Künstlers meldete, verstarb der große Show-Star im Alter von 84 Jahren am Samstag in Wien. Knapp acht Jahre nach dem Tod seiner geliebten Ehefrau Hilde († 81). Zwei Jahre, nachdem er seine Tochter Susanne († 50) zu Grabe tragen musste.

Peter Alexander ist tot – und wird dennoch unvergessen bleiben. Sein Erbe: 39 Spielfilme, rund 600 Fernsehauftritte, 500 Schallplatten. Eine Karriere, die ihresgleichen sucht. Alexander, der Verehrte. Ausgezeichnet mit unzähligen Preisen und Auszeichnungen, darunter zehn Bambis und fünf „Goldene Kameras“.
*
Peter Alexander, das Multitalent.*

Nach dem Krieg lässt sich der in Wien geborene Peter Alexander Neumayer zum Schauspieler ausbilden und widersetzt sich damit dem Willen seines Vaters – der hätte seinen Sohn lieber an der medizinischen Fakultät gesehen. Für sein erstes Engagement am Wiener Bürgertheater bekommt er 1948 eine Monatsgage von von 200 Schilling (knapp 30 Mark). Der junge Alexander kämpft für seinen Traum von der Bühne – und erfüllt ihn sich in einem Maße, wie er es wohl nie geahnt hätte. 1951 singt er bei einer Plattenfirma vor, die Konsequenz: ein Plattenvertrag und mit „die Beine von Dolores" sein erster großer Hit. Er bekommt im Fernsehen seine eigene Sendung – die „Peter Alexander Show“ ist ein Straßenfeger und lockt im ZDF zwischen 1969 und 1995 regelmäßig Millionen vor die Bildschirme

Seinen Erfolg beschrieb der große Entertainer einst so: „Eine meiner erfolgreichsten Platten war Peter Alexander im Land der Operette. Ich weiß natürlich so gut wie jeder andere, dass dieses verheißungsvolle Land nicht existiert. Ich weiß aber auch, dass Millionen von Menschen gerne mal die Augen schließen, um einfach nur zu träumen. Ist das nicht unser gutes Recht?“

*Peter Alexander, der Familienmensch.*

Über 50 Jahre ist Alexander glücklich mit seiner Hilde verheiratet. Eine Liebe, die im Mai 1952 begann. Eine Liebe auf den ersten Blick, die Hochzeit findet noch im selben Jahr statt. Hilde gibt ihren Beruf als Schauspielerin auf, widmet sich fortan ganz dem Management ihres Mannes. Die beiden sind unzertrennlich, er nennt sie zärtlich „Schnurrdiburr“. Sohn Michael und Tochter Susanne machen das Glück perfekt. Im März 2003 stirbt Hilde, danach zieht sich Alexander völlig aus der Öffentlichkeit zurück.

Halt findet er bei seinen Kindern. 2009 dann der nächste schwere Schicksalsschlag: Susanne († 50) stirbt bei einem tragischen Verkehrsunfall in Thailand. Der viel zu frühe Verlust der Tochter – für den 82-Jährigen eine kaum zu ertragende Last.

*Sein Tod bewegt uns alle zutiefst. Vielleicht unser einziger Trost:
Jetzt ist der große Künstler wieder vereint mit jenen zwei Menschen, die er im Leben so sehr liebte. *
*

Ich hab ihn gemocht
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Franky70 (13 Feb. 2011)

Meine Mutter ist traurig.


----------

